
How To Build A Site That Generates Revenue - CharlesPal
http://thenextbigtechthing.com/2009/11/how-to-build-a-site-that-generates-revenue/
======
pmichaud
Blogspam. Original here:

<http://mixergy.com/affordit-wil-schroter/>

~~~
CharlesPal
Sorry about that pmichaud, I honestly intended to pass on a interview that I
thought would be useful to the readers of my blog. I did not intend to offend
you or anyone else by posting this.

~~~
pmichaud
It's very useful, and it's perfectly fine to post it on your blog, but if you
want to share it with HN, just submit the original

~~~
CharlesPal
Honestly thank you so much for that information. That's the first and the last
time you'll see content such as that from me posted to HN.

Stay in touch and best regards.

